# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  طرق التواصل المتبعة مع المعاق سمعيا ((( 1 )))

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسعد صباحكم/ مساءكم 
يااحلوييييييييين ..كيفكم انشاء الله بخير 

أولاً : الطريقة الشفهية المنطوقة ( أو طريقة الاتصال اللفظي): 
إن أول من طبق هذه الطريقة صموئيل هانيك في ألمانيا (1723-179م)، وهذه الطريقة هي إحدى الوسائل الأساسية المتبعة في أسلوب التعليم الشفهي التي كانت سائدة في القرن الماضي، واستمرت حتى النصف الثاني من هذا القرن، وتعتمد على قراءة الشفاه التي تعتمد بالتالي على فلسفة العين بدل الأذن .
وتعتمد هذه الطريقة على التفاهم عن طريق الكلمة المنطوقة من الصم، وتشمل القدرة على لفظ وفهم الكلام المنطوق، وتستخدم طريقتان لتدريب الأشخاص المعوقين سمعياً على مهارات قراءة الشفاه ، هما :
- الطريقة التحليلية :
وتشمل تعليم المعاق سمعياً، وتعريفه بالشكل الذي يأخذه كل صوت على الشفتين، وتدريبه على تحديد كل صوت، وبهذه الطريقة يتم تعليمه أصوات الحروف منفردة، وبعد أن يتقن نطق كل صوت على حدة، تشكل منها كلمات ويتدرب على نطق تلك الكلمات، ثم يكوّن منها جملاً . ومن عيوب هذه الطريقة أن الطفل الأصم قد يعمد إلى نطق كل حرف في الكلمة كما هو لو كان منفرداً، فيكون نطقه متكلفاً ويتعذر على الفهم .
- الطريقة التركيبية :
وبها يتم تدريب الفرد على التعرف على أكبر عدد ممكن من الكلمات المنطوقة، ومن ثم تعريفه بالكلمات التي لم يفهمها بالاعتماد على كفاءته اللغوية ، وتعتمد أيضاً على تدريب الطفل الأصم على نطق الكلمة ككل منذ البداية ، يلي ذلك تدريبه على بناء الجملة، حتى إذا ما بلغ مرحلة الاستعداد لتصحيح النطق ، دُرب على الكلمات غير المنطوقة بشكل سليم .


كما تستخدم طرق أخرى للتدريب على قراءة الشفاه، منها :
أ‌- طريقة يكون فيها التركيز على أجزاء الكلمة، ويطلق عليها الصوتيات، بهذه الطريقة يتعلم الطفل نطق الحروف الساكنة والحروف المتحركة، ثم يتعلم نطق مجموعة من الحروف المتحركة، ثم يتعلم نطق هذه الحروف مع بعض الحروف المتحركة، ثم يتعلم نطق هذه الحروف مع بعض الحروف الساكنة ..وهكذا .
ب‌- طريقة تهتم بالوحدة الكلية أو المعنى: فقد تكون هذه الوحدة قصة قصيرة، حتى وإن كان الطفل لا يفهم منها سوى جزء صغير جداً .
ج‌- طريقة تعتمد على إبراز الأصوات المرئية أولاً، ثم بعد ذلك الأصوات المدغمة .

العوامل التي تساعد المعاق سمعياً على قراءة الشفاه:
1- سرعة الكلام : تبين أن القراءة في حالة الكلام البطيء أفضل من حالة الكلام العادي، على أن يكون الكلام غير بطيء جداً.
2- الوسط الذي يعيش فيه الطفل الأصم : تبين أن الأطفال الصم الذين يذهبون إلى بيوتهم بعد انتهاء اليوم الدراسي، كانوا أفضل حالاً في قراءة الشفاه من أولئك الموجودين في المدارس .
3- القدرات الفردية: تبين أن الأطفال الذين لديهم القدرة على الانتباه لمدة أطول، يمكنهم قراءة الشفاه أفضل من الأطفال الذين ليست لديهم مثل هذه القدرة .

توجيهات عامة يجب إتباعها عند تعليم طريقة قراءة الشفاه:
- يجب التركيز على الكلمات السهلة في البداية، وأن تكون هذه الكلمات مرتبطة بالواقع وبدائرة تجارب الطفل وخبراته .
ويلاحظ أن قراءة الكلمات ذات المقاطع الطويلة أسهل شفهياً على الأصم من قراءة الكلمات ذات المقطع الواحد، فمثلاً ، كلمة (بطاطا، أو مستشفى) أسهل للمعاق سمعياً قراءتها من قراءة كلمة (قط).
- يفترض أن يكون قارئ الشفاه مدركاً للغة الشفهية .
- مساعدة الطفل الأصم بالتدريب على ملاحظة الوجه والشفاه بدقة، ثم الربط بين ما يراه من تعبيرات وحركات وبين المواقف، ثم تعويده على الفهم المجرد، دون أن يرى مواقف مماثلة أمامه أثناء التحدث .
- الاستفادة من قدرة الطفل على التقليد في تدريبه على قراءة الشفاه، وتعليمه الأنشطة أو الخبرات المختلفة .
- ربط المهارات اليدوية والتدريب الحسي بالكلمات، واستغلال كل الأوقات المناسبة للتدريب على قراءة الشفاه .
- ربط الكلمات بواقع الطفل، حتى يكون لها دلالة بالنسبة له، مما يزيد من تعلمه وفهمه بصورة سريعة .
-الاستمرار في التدريب الموزع على مدة زمنية معقولة ، مما يساعد عل تثبيت المعلومات .
- أن تتم عملية قراءة الشفاه من خلال الأنشطة والعمل، وأثناء اكتساب الخبرات والتجارب .
- درجة وضوح حركات الكلمات وسلامة الفم والأسنان والشفاه من العيوب المختلفة .
- التحدث بصوت مسموع وليس مرتفع.
- أن يتأكد المعلم من سلامة بصر التلاميذ، وأن يضع الذين يشكون من ضعف بصرهم في المقاعد الأولى في غرفة الصف .
- التأكد من انتباه المعاق سمعياً، إذ لا يتم التكلم إلا وهو ينظر إلى من يحدثه، والتأكد من عمل السماعة .
- ألا تزيد المسافة بين المتلقي والمرسل – في حالة قراءة الشفاه – عن خمسة أقدام، ولا تقل عن قدمين، لأنه في حالة الاقتراب منه يتعذر عليه تركيز انتباهه على عضلات الوجه .
- عدم المبالغة بأداء نطق الحروف أو الكلمات، لأن أية حركة غريبة توهم الطفل بمعان أخرى للكلام، كما ينبغي نطق الكلام للطفل مرات عديدة، حتى يتم التأكد من أن الطفل قد فهمها، وإذا تعذر ذلك يمكن استعمال الكلام المكتوب على السبورة لمساعدة الطفل على الفهم .

المشكلات والصعوبات المرتبطة باستخدام طريقة التواصل الشفهي :
1- تشابه بعض الحركات الكلامية في المخارج، مثل حروف (الباء ، والميم) ، (التاء ، والدال)، أو تشابه بعض الكلمات مثل : (تاب ، داب) ، ومثل : (غالي ، خالي) ،(ظهر ، زهر) ، (تين ، طين) ،(جبل ، جمل).
2- اختلاف نطق بعض الحروف بين الأشخاص، سواء في البيئة الواحدة أو في البيئات المختلفة .
3- بعض الأطفال لا يمتلكون المهارات اللازمة لتعلم الطريقة الشفهية ، والبعض الآخر لا يستطيع التمييز سمعياً وبصرياً بما فيه الكفاية .
4- لا تساعد طريقة قراءة الشفاه التلاميذ الصم على سرعة استقبال الكلام وتتبعه، وذلك لصعوبة تمييز بعض الحروف على الشفتين لتشابه مخارجها كما أن بعضها الآخر ينطق من داخل الفم ولا يظهر على الشفتين .
5- لم تساعد هذه الطريقة على تعلم الكلام وتنمية اللغة بشكل جيد ، لأن قارئ الشفاه لا يستطيع في أحسن الأحوال استيعاب أكثر من 40% من الكلام المنطوق .



  م/ن 
تقبلووو تحياااتـــــــــــــــي

----------


## علي pt

مشكورين على الطرح ..

----------


## نبراس،،،

> المشكلات والصعوبات المرتبطة باستخدام طريقة التواصل الشفهي :
> 1- تشابه بعض الحركات الكلامية في المخارج، مثل حروف (الباء ، والميم) ، (التاء ، والدال)، أو تشابه بعض الكلمات مثل : (تاب ، داب) ، ومثل : (غالي ، خالي) ،(ظهر ، زهر) ، (تين ، طين) ،(جبل ، جمل).



 

 موضوع جميل وأخذنا فكره جيده في كيفية تعليمهم
 لكن كيف يتغلب على هذه المشكله 
في تشابه الحروف احس انها صعبه عليهم واجد 
كل الشكر لكم فرح المشرفه

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*الف شكر لك عللطرح الحلو منك غاليتي*

*موفقين*

*,,,*

----------


## فرح

> مشكورين على الطرح ..



 العفووو خيوو 
وانا من يشكرك لحظووورك الطيب
يعطيك العاافيه 
دوووم تواااصلك اخي الكريم 
موفق

----------


## فرح

> موضوع جميل وأخذنا فكره جيده في كيفية تعليمهم
> لكن كيف يتغلب على هذه المشكله 
> في تشابه الحروف احس انها صعبه عليهم واجد 
> كل الشكر لكم فرح المشرفه



مشكووور اخوووي قــــــــمي 
لروووعة تواااصلك المتألق 
بجد خيي الانسان اذا اراد معرفة شي 
وعنده الاراااده اكييييدرااح يكوون كل شي 
سهل وبسيييييييييييط 
يعطيك العاافيه 
لك من التحاايااا اعطرها

----------


## فرح

> *الف شكر لك عللطرح الحلو منك غاليتي*
> 
> *موفقين*
> 
> *,,,*



 تسلم لي هالطله الحلووووه 
حبيبتي زهـــــــوووره 
لك عتب :embarrest:  مني يفتقدك قسمي 
في هذه الاياام خير انشاء الله  :wacko: 
اكيييد الاحلى روووعة تواااصلك ياااقلبي 
يسعدني تواااجدك دااائما
لك من التحاياا اجملها

----------


## MOONY

تسلمين يالغلا ع الطرح 
القيم والمفيد  
تحياتي

----------


## فرح

> تسلمين يالغلا ع الطرح 
> القيم والمفيد 
> تحياتي



يسلمك حبيبتي مــــــــوني 
ويحفظك من كل شر 
ولكِ كل الشكر لحظووورك الطيب 
موفقه دوووم

----------


## Malamh Cute

*تسلمي فرووح ع الطرح المفيد ،،*

*ربي يعطيكـ ألف عاافيه يالغلا ،،*

*لاعدمنآ الجديد ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## فرح

> *تسلمي فرووح ع الطرح المفيد ،،* 
> *ربي يعطيكـ ألف عاافيه يالغلا ،،* 
> *لاعدمنآ الجديد ،،* 
> 
> *تحيآتوو*



 يسلمك ويحفظك ربي كـــــــــــــروووزتنا الغااليه 
ع حظووورك ونووور تواااصلك المضيئ حبيبتي 
منووره

----------

